# Wireless Connection Mixup



## Koobdood (Mar 6, 2007)

Alright, I've had a 24 inch iMac for quite some time now, I've enjoyed it and whatnot, but comming home from my daily run, I came home to a very unwanted suprise.

I use a wireless internet connection (Actiontec wireless router GT701-WG from Quest) to do all my internet stuff. This router is located on a PC by the way. I've been using this for months now without any fault. However, today I had absolutly NO connection on my iMac to any internet (However I did have outstanding connection on my PC). The Airport tab in the upper right didn't even have it's usual ACTIONTEC network availiable. All day, I have been trying to figure out ways that I can create/recreate/reinstall/shutdown/restart everything that I can imagine to try to get this thing to work, but to no avail. So, I have finally come here to help after going to Quest for some help on the topic. 

I have run out of idea's. Any help?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Koobdood; welcome to TSG. 

Have you tried updating the firmware on the router?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Does the iMac detect any wireless networks from other routers?


----------



## Koobdood (Mar 6, 2007)

The iMac does not detect any wireles networks. It is really bumming me out. And about the firmware, I would have no clue really how to do that.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Koobdood:

I think Pensacola Tiger was asking if you have any OTHER wireless networks in close proximity?

Take a look here for information about upgrading the firmware on your router. Look at the bottom of the page where it says *Firmware Update and Recovery*.

In my case, when my router does not have the latest firmware update, my Macs have problems.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Koobdood said:


> The iMac does not detect any wireles networks. It is really bumming me out. And about the firmware, I would have no clue really how to do that.


OK, start at the beginning.

Is the AitPort turned on? Check the AirPort icon on the menu bar. Does it show any black quarter-circles or just gray ones? If the AirPort is turned on, are you within range of any other wireless networks, ones you can see with your other computers, and do they show in the list?

If all of the above is true, then there may have been a hardware failure.


----------



## Koobdood (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I've stopped fiddiling around with it for the time being, and recently it started working again. I did nothing different to get it working, and the next day it stopped working, again, I didn't do anything with it. So, I'm just beginning to think that it is the wireless modem that is screwy.

Or else it is a hardware failure like Pensacola Tiger said.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Although you replied that you don't know how to update your device's firmware on a previous post, have you done such since? Is your iMac's also up to date on all its software too?


----------



## Koobdood (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, I updated my firmware. I do believe my iMac is up to date as far as software goes, however I don't know if there has been something that has come up in the time that I have been offline on the darn thing.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Koobdood said:


> Yes, I updated my firmware. I do believe my iMac is up to date as far as software goes, however I don't know if there has been something that has come up in the time that I have been offline on the darn thing.


Sounds good. All you have to do tho' to check the status of your Apple is to click on the blue Apple icon at top left of your screen, select "Software Update", and then let it go through its motions. Of course, that is done when/while you are connected to the i'net.


----------

